# OK, what the hell?!



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1288616877.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1288619008.png

Same ping? How can that be? Weird.


----------



## Neuron (May 10, 2011)

^^Congrats,you have a VERY STABLE connection


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

Stupid Indian routing and ISPs. Bunch of idiots. But ranting is of no help, I guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

Congrats. Super stable connection. 

Wish we had the same


----------



## noja (May 10, 2011)

Is that ping on a wired lan connection or wireless lan?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Server is Mumbai & LA....


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

noja said:


> Is that ping on a wired lan connection or wireless lan?



yeah seems wireless but cant say. I did the same got a diff of 70pings for India and some 150 for US Europe.

maybe you should check again. BSNL right? (national..)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

No, it's wired.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

It's BSNL Broadband - ADSL.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

So BSNL sux. But well, I get 230-270 pings in NYC, Chicago and LA servers in C2. That's awesome. IDK, but BSNL doesn't suck for me.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 10, 2011)

I get 75 Ping at Delhi Server from mumbai from RelianceNetConnect Broadband + with speed of about 3.0mbps.


----------



## Neuron (May 10, 2011)

BSNL's ping rates vary randomly.For most of the days i get pings less than 100 for Indian servers.But there were times when it went over 300.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

^Agree with that. It is super annoying while gaming online.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So BSNL sux. But well, I get 230-270 pings in NYC, Chicago and LA servers in C2. That's awesome. IDK, but BSNL doesn't suck for me.


BSNL pings always vary.

I'm 110-120ms to Hong Kong and under 100ms to Singapore. Airtel in my area is 200ms to Hong Kong and under 100ms to Singapore.

Forum member Toofan who lives in Nainital has BSNL and he always pinged 300ms on our server in Hong Kong. Still managed to pwn everyone.


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

_offtopic comment_
@ico: Do you play Counter-Strike on Steam?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> _offtopic comment_
> @ico: Do you play Counter-Strike on Steam?


nope. Too slow for me. Only TF2 and q3a + mods.


----------

